# fragen zur installation von 2004.0

## zor

hallo leute!

habe mir nun jede menge seiten zur installation ausgedruckt und mich an die deutsche anleitung zur installation gehalten - mit problemen..

universal-cd-x86 runtergesaugt. booten mit smp klappt.

1) kann man irgendwie gleich zu beginn das keyboard auf de stellen, damit ich nicht die amerekanische tastatur verwenden musss?

edit on:

hab was gefunden:

gentoo dokeymap und dann 10 für de. wäre toll wenn das auch bei der anleitung dabei wäre  :Smile: 

edit off

2) zu punkt 3 - konfiguration des netzwerkes:

habe zahlreiche versuche mit "net-setup eth0" versucht, weil es in der installation ja so beschrieben ist, bis ich festgestellt habe, dass nur "net-setup eth1" zum ziel führt. habe im mainboard integrierte netzwerkkarte, sonst keine - sollte die nicht trotzdem eth0 heißen??

naja, habe dann zumindest einen ping.

3) zu punkt 5

lynx funktioniert nicht oder ist nicht vorhanden (veralteter eintrag?). mit links2 klappt dann der download.

4) zu punkt 6 - chroot in die neue umgebung:

nach env-update kommt eine andere meldung, jedoch gefolgt von einem ok.  bin mir nicht sicher ob da nicht was falsch läuft, denn..

vor dem kopieren der grp-pakete soll auf eine andere konsole gewechselt werden. auf beiden steht jedoch livecd. sollte hier nicht bei einer etwas anderes stehen?

auf der console2 wird zusätzlich nach einem passwort gefragt, dass ich nicht kenne. nur ein passwd root zu beginn schafft hier dem unwissenden newbie abhilfe  :Wink: 

das kopieren der pakete funktioniert dann auch nicht, da das verzeichnis "packages" auf der universal-livecd gar nicht vorkommt. sollte hier vielleicht die livecd ge-umountet werden und die packages-cd gemountet? der schritt ist jedenfalls unter befehlsauflistung 16 nicht beschrieben.

habe hier vorerst mal gestoppt.

bitte um hilfe, da dies mein erster versuch mit gentoo ist.

mfg zor

----------

## andi79

 *Quote:*   

> 1) kann man irgendwie gleich zu beginn das keyboard auf de stellen, damit ich nicht die amerekanische tastatur verwenden muss?

 

soweit ich weiß nicht, ich benutze auch immer die amerikanische....

 *Quote:*   

> 2) zu punkt 3 - konfiguration des netzwerkes: 
> 
> habe zahlreiche versuche mit "net-setup eth0" versucht, weil es in der installation ja so beschrieben ist, bis ich festgestellt habe, dass nur "net-setup eth1" zum ziel führt. habe im mainboard integrierte netzwerkkarte, sonst keine - sollte die nicht trotzdem eth0 heißen?? 
> 
> naja, habe dann zumindest einen ping. 

 

es wäre nicht schlecht wenn du etwas über deine hardware verraten könntest (falls es nicht top-secret ist  :Wink:  ). pauschal lässt sich kaum etwas dazu sagen.

 *Quote:*   

> 4) zu punkt 6 - chroot in die neue umgebung: 
> 
> nach env-update kommt eine andere meldung, jedoch gefolgt von einem ok. bin mir nicht sicher ob da nicht was falsch läuft, denn.. 

 

es läuft nichts falsch. da auf die meldung ein ok folgt, kann es nur die standardmeldung sein, die anzeigt dass das env-update richtig läuft.

auf beiden konsolen steht livecd, da das der momentane hostname ist. wenn du in die neue umgebung chrootest müsste die kommandozeile nicht mehr livecd gefolgt von "/xyz/xyz/" sondern nur noch "/" anzeigen.

das passwort für root ist am anfang leer, d.h. du brauchst nur enter zu drücken um da weiterzukommen.

 *Quote:*   

> das kopieren der pakete funktioniert dann auch nicht, da das verzeichnis "packages" auf der universal-livecd gar nicht vorkommt. sollte hier vielleicht die livecd ge-umountet werden und die packages-cd gemountet? der schritt ist jedenfalls unter befehlsauflistung 16 nicht beschrieben.

 

die livecd wirst du nicht unmounten können, da das system davon läuft und diese immer benötigt. die packages liegen tatsächlich auf der pacakges-cd, die mit einem 2. laufwerk gemounted werden müsste. wenn das mangels zweiten laufw. nicht funktioniert, wäre es sinnvoll sie vor der installation und vor dem booten der livecd irgendwohin auf die platte zu kopieren. alternativ dazu kannst du die packages während der installation auch aus dem netz ziehen.

----------

## zor

danke für die schnelle antwort - hab mich einstweilen ein wenig umgesehen..

meine verbindung ins internet führt über einen broadcom gigabit ethernet anschluss welcher in meinem asus mainboard integriert ist.

werde versuchen die packages einfach zu saugen..internet funzt ja

meld mich bei weiteren troubles

mfg zor

----------

## amne

Und nicht vergessen:

 *Vor dem Posten lesen! -Forumsregeln- wrote:*   

> Nur ein Thema pro Thread.

   :Wink: 

----------

## [Micha]

loadkeys de

eingeben und dann is die tastatur deutsch  :Wink: 

----------

## _lobo

 *andi79 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   das kopieren der pakete funktioniert dann auch nicht, da das verzeichnis "packages" auf der universal-livecd gar nicht vorkommt. sollte hier vielleicht die livecd ge-umountet werden und die packages-cd gemountet? der schritt ist jedenfalls unter befehlsauflistung 16 nicht beschrieben. 
> 
> die livecd wirst du nicht unmounten können, da das system davon läuft und diese immer benötigt. die packages liegen tatsächlich auf der pacakges-cd, die mit einem 2. laufwerk gemounted werden müsste. wenn das mangels zweiten laufw. nicht funktioniert, wäre es sinnvoll sie vor der installation und vor dem booten der livecd irgendwohin auf die platte zu kopieren. alternativ dazu kannst du die packages während der installation auch aus dem netz ziehen.

 

doch, man kann ihm beim booten sagen er soll die cd in den speicher laden und dann kann man die 2. cd booten - was jedoch nicht notwendig ist da man die afair erst nach dem ersten reboot zum installieren der pakete braucht

kleiner tip: F2 beim booten wirkt wahre wunder  :Wink:  (oder wars etwa F3? naja auf jeden fall Fx: Help)

MfG

chris

----------

## dertobi123

 *zor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) kann man irgendwie gleich zu beginn das keyboard auf de stellen, damit ich nicht die amerekanische tastatur verwenden musss?
> 
> edit on:
> ...

 

Die dokeymap Option ist kaputt (bzw. nichtexistent), loadkeys de-latin1-nodeadkeys in der Bash hilft.

 *zor wrote:*   

> 2) zu punkt 3 - konfiguration des netzwerkes:
> 
> habe zahlreiche versuche mit "net-setup eth0" versucht, weil es in der installation ja so beschrieben ist, bis ich festgestellt habe, dass nur "net-setup eth1" zum ziel führt. habe im mainboard integrierte netzwerkkarte, sonst keine - sollte die nicht trotzdem eth0 heißen??

 

Rein zufällig ein Board mit zwei Lan-Karten onboard? Wenn nein: Bugreport.

 *zor wrote:*   

> 3) zu punkt 5
> 
> lynx funktioniert nicht oder ist nicht vorhanden (veralteter eintrag?). mit links2 klappt dann der download.

 

Auch die 1.4er CD's hatten nur links(2).

 *zor wrote:*   

> 4) zu punkt 6 - chroot in die neue umgebung:
> 
> nach env-update kommt eine andere meldung, jedoch gefolgt von einem ok.  bin mir nicht sicher ob da nicht was falsch läuft, denn..

 

"eine andere Meldung" kann _alles_ sein, bei einer genauen Fehlermeldung kann man was dazu sagen.

 *zor wrote:*   

> vor dem kopieren der grp-pakete soll auf eine andere konsole gewechselt werden. auf beiden steht jedoch livecd. sollte hier nicht bei einer etwas anderes stehen?

 

warum?

Welche Doku verwendest du? Die auf der CD, oder die deutsche/englische Online Doku?

 *zor wrote:*   

> auf der console2 wird zusätzlich nach einem passwort gefragt, dass ich nicht kenne. nur ein passwd root zu beginn schafft hier dem unwissenden newbie abhilfe 

 

Wenn dazu in der motd nichts steht einen Bugreport aufmachen, bis dahin hilft ein einfaches "Enter"

 *zor wrote:*   

> das kopieren der pakete funktioniert dann auch nicht, da das verzeichnis "packages" auf der universal-livecd gar nicht vorkommt. sollte hier vielleicht die livecd ge-umountet werden und die packages-cd gemountet? der schritt ist jedenfalls unter befehlsauflistung 16 nicht beschrieben.

 

Die GRP Packages musst da ja erst nach der eigentlichen Basisinstallation installieren, dann bist du ja schonmal richtig weit  :Smile:  Die Doku ist in diesem Punkt (GRP Pakete installieren) leider nicht "kompatibel" zu dem, was auf den x86 GRP CD's liegt, Korrektur ist in Sicht. Bis dahin nach dem ersten Reboot die zweite CD nach /mnt/cdrom mounten, den kompletten Inhalt nach /usr/portage/packages/ kopieren und die GRP Pakete installieren.

----------

## dertobi123

 *_lobo wrote:*   

> doch, man kann ihm beim booten sagen er soll die cd in den speicher laden und dann kann man die 2. cd booten - was jedoch nicht notwendig ist da man die afair erst nach dem ersten reboot zum installieren der pakete braucht

 

Jein, die Option steht in der Auflistung, nachdem was ich bisher gehört habe funktioniert sie aber nicht. Dass die zweite CD erst nach dem reboot benötigt wird ist vollkommen richtig, die Doku ist in dem Punkt leider noch nicht ganz korrekt.

 *_lobo wrote:*   

> kleiner tip: F2 beim booten wirkt wahre wunder  (oder wars etwa F3? naja auf jeden fall Fx: Help)

 

Jein, ich kenne mindestens zwei Optionen die zwar gelistet sind, aber nicht funktionieren  :Wink: 

----------

## _lobo

naja probieren geht da meiner meinung nach über studieren - auch wenn man dann halt (zumindest mit meinem (_noch_) relativ beschränkten wissen in sachen linux und gentoo)

ein system x mal neu aufsetzen muss weil mans nichtmehr hingebogen bekommt - lernt man 's wenigstens   :Wink: 

--genug OT!

hm, wenn da (mindestens) zwei optionen nicht funktionieren dann werd ich ma meine (zum glück  :Rolling Eyes:  noch nicht gebrannte) live-cd wieder löschen und bei gelegenheit wieder laden wenn das ganze gefixt ist   :Wink: 

//war das etwa auch OT?   :Shocked: 

----------

## dertobi123

Die Bootoptionen sind nicht kritisch, eine Installation laesst sich problemlos durchführen. Löschen brauchst du das Image daher sicherlich nicht  :Wink: 

----------

## _lobo

naja, brauchen werd ich die in nächster zeit wohl nicht - hoff ich zumindest - also kann ich auch drauf warten bis das gefixt ist.

und da ich ab dem 1.4. 9 monate eh nur am wochenende an der kiste sitzen werde kann das von mir aus auch ruhig ein weilchen dauern   :Wink: 

----------

## zor

also euch allen vielen dank - i did it!

naja xfree wird gerade compiled. hoffe das klappt dann auch noch  :Wink: 

also mainboard hat nur einen lan anschluss >> buglist

im startskript funktioniert dann iface_eth0 oder wie das dort heißt..

das system bootet extrem schnell - hätte mir nicht gedacht, das die unterschiede so groß (schnell) wären!! also im vergleich zu meinem suse doppelt so schnell  :Wink: ) (und das trotz standard kernel)

wenn ich dann noch ein paar kleine bugs wegbekomme, dann versuche ich stage1.

also an alle newbies: es dauert zwar viele viele stunden bis man das system zum ersten mal drauf hat - dann aber wird man durch viel speed (und hoffentlich stabilität) belohnt.

gruss zor

ps: welche sourcen sind denn für kernel 2.6 ideal? habs mal mit mm-sourcen probiert, hab jedoch keinen vergleich

pps: ist eigentlich auch ein installer in planung der einem den installationsvorgang ein wenig erleichtert (beschleunigt)?

----------

## spitzwegerich

Die schnellere Bootgeschwindigkeit liegt wohl vor allem daran, dass SuSE automatisch gleich mal zig Services startet, wohingegen in Gentoo nur das gestartet wird, was du per rc-update eingetragen hast. Nach einer frischen Installation beschränkt sich das, soweit ich mich erinnere, auf netzwerk, system logger und cron.

Zur Frage "optimale 2.6 Kernelsourcen" gibt es natürlich verschiedene Meinungen. Häufig liest man folgende Empfehlung: Für einen Desktop-Rechner die mm-sources, für einen Server die gentoo-dev-sources.

----------

## _lobo

ich kann dir die gentoo-dev-sources empfehlen - mit denen hab ich in sachen performance (vor allem während dem kompilieren) im vergleich zu den vanilla sources sehr gute erfahrungen gemacht!

ansonsten erfährst du hier mehr über die möglichkeiten bei der auswahl des kernels.

----------

## sirro

Ganz Harte nehmen die love-sources [1,2,3,4], allerdings habe ich da selber keine guten Erfahrungen mit gemacht. (Abstürze wegen USB etc.) aber es gibt Systeme auf denen die gut laufen sollen und auch einen guten Performance-Gewinn bringen sollen. 

Das ganze erfordert aber etwas mehr Aufwand (stichwort portage-overlay) und der kernel ist AFAIK nicht offiziell von gentoo.org supported (support gibts nur in den entsprechenden Threads und/oder im love-sources-irc)...

Nur so als Anmerkung am Rande, wenn man sein System an (oder über) den Rand des Abgrundes patchen will  :Wink: 

Ich selber fahre mit den gentoo-dev-sources eine schnelle und vergleichsweise stabile Lösung. (Eine Kernel-Panic, aber wegen Fehlern auf der Platte)

[1] https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=146346

[2] https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=146381

[3] http://www.linuxmall.us/~lovepatch/love-sources/

[4] http://sourceforge.net/projects/love-sources/

----------

## zor

so, die gui funktioniert auch  :Wink: 

emerge kde hat eine EWIGKEIT benötigt. werde das nächste mal nur die wichtigsten pakete installieren und den rest später..

nun noch zu einigen bugs:

in der grub.conf habe ich nun das vga=788 weggemacht da er das nicht kennt und somit 30 extra sekunden auf das booten wartet.

beim booten werde ich nach der partition mit dem betriebsystem gefragt. jedesmal. kann mir einer sagen woran das liegt? vermute mal dass, das vielleicht mit der grub.conf zusammenhängt. hm. habe eine swap und eine reiserfs partition. habe somit alles auf /dev/hda2 gerichtet bzw. (hd0,1)

gebe dann jedesmal /dev/hda2 ein und dann läuft es bis zum login durch..

kennt jemand einen möglich grund für das verhalten?

hoffe, dass es nicht mehr all zu viele schritte hin zum ersten versuch mit stage 1 sind und ich letztlich von suse zu gentoo wechseln kann  :Wink: 

gruss zor

----------

## spitzwegerich

Verstehe ich das richtig dass du nochmal mit stage 1 anfangen willst, nachdem du deine jetzige (stage3?) Installation zum Laufen gebracht hast?

Das ist total unnötig. Es reicht ein 

```
emerge system
```

, dann ist dein System im gleichen Zustand wie nach einer stage 1 Installation, da damit alle stage3-binärpakete mit deinen persönlichen Optimierungen der make.conf neu kompiliert und überschrieben werden.

----------

## zor

ja wenn das mit emerge system klappt, dann wäre das spitze!

habe gestern eine stage1 installation gemacht, die ganz schön klange gedauert hat! werde dann künftig bei meinen versuchen immer eine stage3 installation machen und erst im nachhinein eine stage1 daraus machen..danke für den tipp

installation verläuft jedesmal schneller, je öfter man es versucht   :Wink: 

habe da noch frage zur use variable:

also wenn ich zu viele variablen reinmache, dann wird das system langsam, weil es für alle möglichen variablen kompiliert.

möchte ich aber eine große menge an paketen (zb emerge kde) compilieren, dann muss ich ja fast mehr reinmachen, da die pakete aus sehr unterschiedlichen bereichen sind.

habe mir überlegt für jedes einzelnes paket die use variablen zu ändern, was dann aber sehr umständlich ist..

hm, hat da jemand einen tipp für mich? 

gruss zor

ps: also dann tschüss suse

----------

## dertobi123

 *zor wrote:*   

> hm, hat da jemand einen tipp für mich? 

 

www.gentoo.de/main/de/portage-2.0.50.xml

----------

## zor

bin gerade bei einer installation auf einem anderen pc..

habe ein asus mainboard mit integriertem raid (promise)

möchte auf sekundären master installieren, also eigentlich /dev/hdc

fdisk erkennt das nicht sondern meint das wäre /dev/hdg

/dev/hdg ist meiner meinung nach aber der sekundäre master am raid.

im bios ist ataraid first auf no gestellt

bitte um einen tipp!

mfg zor

----------

## cryptosteve

 *zor wrote:*   

> so, die gui funktioniert auch 
> 
> nun noch zu einigen bugs:
> 
> in der grub.conf habe ich nun das vga=788 weggemacht da er das nicht kennt und somit 30 extra sekunden auf das booten wartet.
> ...

 

Wir sind uns aber einig, dass es sich nicht um einen Gentoo-Bug handelt, wenn Du in Deine Konfiguration ungültige Keywords einträgst?   :Razz: 

----------

## zor

das mit vga=788 hängt vermutlich mit dem nicht mitcompilierten framebuffer zusammen..

aber zu meiner anderen frage:

dachte mir linux fängt bei den ersten beiden controllern zu zählen an, dann bei raid..

wie gesagt im bios kommen zuerst die controller dann die raid-controller

verstehe somit fdisk nicht..

mfg zor

----------

## zor

so, also die bootreihenfolge hängt mit dem kernel zusammen!

der smp bootet immer (ganz gleich welche bioseinstellung) zuerst raid und numeriert dementsprechend!

wie stelle ich nun grub ein?

fangen für grub die platten auf raid oder am normalen controller an???

oder hängen die einstellungen in grub vom kernel ab?

also nochmals:

will system mit kernel 2.6

habe platte am sekunären master - da soll alles rauf.

habe 2 platten am raid

also unter meine platte ist somit /dev/hdg

ist das nun für grub hd0 - (unter 2.4 so)

oder hd2?

danke, zor

----------

## spitzwegerich

ich hab keine ahnung, aber durch ausprobieren sollte sich das doch ganz fix rausfinden lassen!

im notfall kannst du ja mit cd reinbooten, wenns falsch war.

----------

## zor

hab nun beide hdds am raid abgehängt, damit ich das problem mit hd0 oder hd2 nicht habe..

habe in grub alles auf  (hd0,0) eingestellt - das ist meine boot partition.

das system startet auch, jedoch wird zum einen /etc/modprobe nicht gefunden zum anderen jammert das system, dass mein / kein reiserfs hat. das hat es aber bestimmt. den kernel habe ich mit genkernel erstellt.

hab nun noch real_root= von /dev/hdg3 auf /dev/hdc3 verändert - ohne erfolg..

kann genkernel mit 2.6 nicht umgehen?

mfg zor

----------

